# Looking for a Small Bush that Keeps Leaves Year Round



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

avbee said:


> USDA Plant Hardiness Zone 6b/7a
> My wife is wanting to plant a small bush that will keep its leaves year round.
> I am hoping to find something in this genre that could provide an additional source of nectar and/or pollen for my honeybees.
> Any ideas out there? I'll be doing some research online and talking to my local nursery, but thought it would be good to seek knowledge from others' experiences as well.
> Thanks!!


Well, some one may suggest privet, but it is horribly invasive, & a tremendous pest. ... CE


----------



## Tom Keith (Mar 24, 2015)

Try heather or Heath


----------



## avbee (Aug 14, 2013)

Heather looks like a great one, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Not a bee bush, But great ornamental choice would be Boxwood


----------



## B-Rant (Nov 8, 2012)

How about a bottlebrush? It doesn't lose it's leaves and during the spring and summer, mine hums with activity.
B


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Rosemary


----------



## bluegrassbees (Apr 19, 2014)

Holly could work. Flowers inconspicuous but bees visit. To get berries, be sure to get at least one male plant or buy the kind where both planted together in same nursery container.


----------



## avbee (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought it was a great idea, but heather got shot down by the wife 
She seems to think it is not "bushy" enough...more of a mounding or sprawling type plant.

She wants something with a more defined singular "bushy" shape - maybe a bit taller and thinner than heather would be.
I'll look into some of these other ones mentioned; thanks again for all of the ideas, and keep them coming if you think of any more


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tenbears said:


> Not a bee bush, But great ornamental choice would be Boxwood


boxwoods are a supposed mosquito repellent.

another nice leafy evergreen, but grows a little taller is skip laurels. They flower a bit as well. If you are looking for winter color, don't overlook trees that branches are colorful.i.e. red twigs and yellow twigs (dog woods I believe)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arctostaphylos


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Michael Bush said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arctostaphylos


Good suggestion! This one does well:

http://www.smgrowers.com/products/plants/plantdisplay.asp?plant_id=164

I don't know anything about it's attractiveness to bees.


----------



## customfret (Mar 12, 2014)

Winter honeysuckle is quite easy to grow, is hardy & makes a nice evergreen bush that usually blooms in February here in TN when nothing else is blooming. I have several growing around my bee yard & my bees work them hard every day it's warm enough for them to forage. http://www.missouribotanicalgarden.org/PlantFinder/PlantFinderDetails.aspx?kempercode=d970


----------

